# 3D Animationsstudium / Filmstudium allgemein mit Schwerpunkt Animation



## Senshi86 (26. November 2007)

Moin,

wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich mir zur Zeit privat schon der 3D Animation "verschrieben" (bin grad dabei mein erstes kleineres Projekt in Maya umzusetzen und total begeistert) und suche momentan eine Möglichkeit, wie ich das auch beruflich vielleicht umsetzen könnte. Die Ziele sind dabei eigentlich schon recht hoch gesteckt, der Traum wär halt Pixar, Dreamworks, Sony Animation oder sonst eine Firma die 3D Animationsfilme produziert, dementsprechend hoch setz ich auch schon die Ansprüche an meine erste Animation um die so realistisch wie möglich umzusetzen. 
Jetzt bleibt mir nur die Frage, allein beibringen schön und gut, aber wo könnte ich sowas auch wirklich studieren (und das am Besten noch bezahlbar)? Ich will jetzt bei der SAE (bin zur Zeit in Dubai aber die ist ja auch in Deutschland einige Male vertreten) einen 3D Animations shourtcourse machen und habe auch das dazugehörige Filmstudium ins Auge gefasst. Aber da es nicht so ganz billig ist und ich keine Ahnung habe, wie weit mich das meinem Ziel näher bringt bzw. ob überhaupt, wie angesehen der Abschluss auch in der Filmindustrie ist, wollte ich mich mal umhören welchen Weg ich am Besten gehe.
Ich weiß, im Endeffekt kommt es drauf an was man selbst bei so einer Bewerbung präsentieren kann, wie Pixar so schön formuliert hat "zeig uns eine Animation die uns umhaut und du bist drin".
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit SAE oder weiß allgemein wo ich Infos bekommen kann welchen Weg man am Besten wo einschlägt (mit einem einfachen Anhaltspunkt "frag mal an Stelle xy nach" wär ich schon glücklich)?

Schon mal Danke für jeden Tipp


----------



## lay-z-cow (26. November 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit:

Studiengang: Media Production
Hochschule Darmstadt (University of Applied Sciences)

Das geht in Richtung Filmproduktion, Animation, Gamedesign, etc... ich denke das würde ganz gut passen... keine private Hochschule, daher auch nicht übermäßig teuer.


Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Senshi86 (26. November 2007)

Danke werd ich mir mal anschauen 
Hab mir eben mal die Deutsche Film- und Fernsehakademie Berlin angeschaut, hab bisher noch nichts zu den Studiengängen gefunden, aber die Bewerbung ... da frag ich mich schon fast wofür ich noch studieren muss wenn ich das alles schon kann was die verlangen ... 
Ein weiteres Problem ist halt, dass viele Abitur und/oder Erfahrung im Medienbereich verlangen hab ich da schon mal schlechte Karten, bei so Anforderungen kann das noch ne Weile dauern ...
Die SAE hat halt eben nicht diese Anforderungen, hat dafür aber auch eine Durchfallrate von ich glaub rund 80% hab ich mal gehört. Und ist halt nicht grad billig, würde aber möglich sein wüsste ich mit Sicherheit, dass es sich auch lohnt.


----------



## lay-z-cow (26. November 2007)

Ähem...

Das ist also ne private Schule, bei der man zum Studieren weder Abitur noch Berufserfahrung  im jeweiligen Bereich benötigt (was in einigen Bundesländern als Ersatz für Abitur gilt) UND sie kostet auch noch einen Haufen Geld?

<pers.-meinung>
Ich persönlich halte nichts von diesen Schulen. 
Ist irgendwie wie ein Kosmetiker-Diplom aus der Fernschule. 
War eben mal auf der Seite von SAE:
Der "Studiengang" "Digital Film & Animation Diploma" - dauert nur 24 Monate und stellt einen HALBEN Bachelor Abschluss dar, also praktisch gesehen gar nichts.
Im BESTEN Falle würde das bedeuten, du musst nach diesem Studiengang noch einen an einer "richtigen" Hochschule dranhängen, um überhaupt einen Abschluss zu haben (Vorrausgesetzt, die andere Hochschule erkennt deine Kurse der SEA an, was zu bezweifeln wäre).

Allzu hohe Durchfallraten haben diese Schulen meist nicht.
An denen bist du, weil du viel Geld bezahlst, nicht weil du gut bist.

Die Schule kommt mir bekannt vor, die hatten mal ne Aktion -> Jeder der sich einschreibt darf ein Apple-Notebook leasen und bei Abschluß behalten, oder so.
Ziemlich unseriös... Genauso wie der Parallelstudiengang "Hip Hop Producer". *lol*

Wenn du studieren willst, mach Abi und such dir eine richtige Hochschule!
</pers.-meinung>


----------



## paulex032 (26. November 2007)

Hallo,
du kannst sowas zum Beispiel an der HFF-Potsdam oder auch an der Filmakademie Baden-Württemberg studieren. Beide wollen aber ein 12 Monatiges Praktikum in dem Bereich sehen bevor du zugelassen wirst. Aber ansich kannst du auch Medieninformatik studieren oder sowas das ist dann vielleicht nicht so speziell. Aber wenn du der Meinung bist das du nicht mehr studieren musst. Der CGI-Bereich ist ein Bereich wo man sich auch gut als Autodidakt machen kann und wenn man gut ist dann wird auch keiner sagen: "Puh kein Abschluss, da wollen wir dich doch nicht".

Noch was zu Privatschulen: 
Privatschulen haben Aufgrund der privaten Leitung aber auch die Möglichkeit ihren Unterricht und ihre Ausbildung sehr auf die in der Praxis geforderten Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Oft ist die Anzahl der Schüler auch nicht so hoch, somit wird man u.U. auch besser betreut und vielleicht auch gefördert. Wobei das auch an einer öffentlichen Hochschule der Fall sein kann und sicher auch sein wird.

Gruß

Edit: Kann mir mal einer sagen wieviel das Studium an der SAE kostet ich finde das nicht. Danke


----------



## Mark (26. November 2007)

Hi!

Nur eine klitzekleine Anmerkung:





paulex032 hat gesagt.:


> Der CGI-Bereich ist ein Bereich wo man sich auch gut als Autodidakt machen kann und wenn man gut ist dann wird auch keiner sagen: "Puh kein Abschluss, da wollen wir dich doch nicht".


Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir da vollkommen recht. Aber ... jetzt schon ist jeder zweite CG-Artist oder Architekt und gerade in diesem Moment sucht die andere Hälfte nach einem Studium in dem Bereich  ... wenn nun bei Pixar täglich fünfhundert gut gemeinte Quicktime-Movies auf dem Desktop landen, dann muß a) das Ding wirklich hervorstechend sein und b) kann ein Abschluß zumindest helfen, daß das Ding überhaupt angesehen wird 
-> der Abschluß gilt auch heute noch nicht selten als Vorabselektion, welche Mappe überhaupt geöffnet und angesehen wird -> nicht unwichtig 
... läßt sich allerdings sicher mit Hartnäckigkeit und "persönlichem Vorstehen" wieder wett machen 

[hörensagen]Ein Bekannter von mir war auf so einer SAE in Richtung Video u.ä. und wusste danach nicht, was "Frames" sind. Er selbst gestand, dort nicht viel gelernt zu haben ...  [/hörensagen] 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## paulex032 (26. November 2007)

Das ist aktuell auch meine Sorge: Das der Markt anscheinend überlaufen ist.
und ich denke auch das eine fundierte Ausbildung die Chance des Einzelnen, da auch erhöhen kann.

Somit ist vielleicht ein etwas allgemeineres Studium die beste Lösung für den Überfluss an CG-Artists, somit hat man noch die Wahl und breitere Möglichkeiten etwas zu finden.


----------



## Senshi86 (27. November 2007)

Also erst schon mal Danke für die rege Beteiligung 

@lay-z-cow: Zum Thema private, teure Schulen, da hab ich nämlich schon mal genau das Gegenteil gehört das man staatliche FHs / Unis vergessen kann gerade weil die privaten Schulen teuer sind und daher wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten haben da der finanzielle Rahmen ganz anders ist. Nicht umsonst waren die ganzen Filmgrößen an Schulen die pro Jahr mehrere 10000€ kosten. Die letzte auf der ich mich umgeschaut hab hat etwas über 30000$ für ein Jahr gekostet, hat aber auch dafür Leute hervor gebracht die jetzt u.a. bei Pixar arbeiten. In Canada hatte ich vor ein zwei Wochen eine vergleichbare Schule gesehen, gleiche Preise, ebenfalls gleiche Referenzen bei Pixar und anderen großen Filmstudios. Es ist also auch schon was dran an den Schulen.

@Rest: Ja das man nicht zwangsweise nen hohen Abschluss braucht sondern es im Endeffekt auf das Demoreel ankommt weiß ich mittlerweile auch und bin eigentlich glücklich darüber ^^. Aber da hat Mark auch recht, bei vielen Studios wird der Abschluss schon eine Rolle spielen, ich habe es auch schon bei diversen Jobangeboten gelesen das da entsprechende Studiengänge als Voraussetzung stehen, z.B. Blue Sky (Robots, Ice Age), wobei ich von denen schon länger nichts mehr gehört hab ... scheinen aber noch zu leben.
Mit der SAE hab ich schon recht geteilte Meinungen gehört, jemand hat mir mal ne Mail mit gesammelten Unterhaltungen geschickt die er mit ehemaligen Absolventen der SAE hatte. Insgesamt haben fast alle bis auf einer gesagt, war in Ordnung und hat geholfen, kommt aber drauf an worauf man hinaus will und wie viel Eigenleistung man einbringt (der der es als Geldverschwendung angesehen hat kam übrigens aus Österreich, kommst du doch auch her Mark oder? Nur so als Anmerkung am Rande, die SAE Institute sind glaub ich recht unterschiedlich in Qualität wie ich gehört hab). Wenn dann würde ich auch den kompletten Studiengang inklusive Bachelor, also nicht nur das Diplom sondern volle drei Jahre, machen. Das Ganze kostet glaub ich mittlerweile um die 18000€ für die drei Jahre (war in meinem Infomaterial noch rund 16000€, mir hat aber jemand gesagt das wär erhöht worden auf Grund Steuern, Kosten etc.). Gerade deswegen bin ich so am hin und her überlegen ob oder ob nicht. Ich war hier in Dubai auf einem Infotag, Spaß hat es gemacht, positiv war auch das die Dozenten selber Berufserfahrung haben bzw. auch noch selber arbeiten und Projekte umsetzen. Was auch nicht schlecht wäre wenn es stimmt, laut denen hat eigentlich so ziemlich jeder Absolvent schon vor Abschluss nen festen Arbeitsplatz weil die auch Projekte mit Endkunden umsetzen und diese Firmen die Studenten dann anstellen wenn ihnen die Arbeit gefallen hat. 
Jo so viel zu Theorie und Darstellung, wie es nun wirklich aussieht ... keine Ahnung.
Naja ich werd mich mal weiter umhören. 
Die Filmakademie Baden-Württemberg hab ich mir auch mal angeschaut, hat soweit ich weiß auch am Besten von allen staatlichen Akademien abgeschnitten, knapp vor Berlin und noch eine anderen. Wie das dann mit so einem Praktikum ist muss ich mal schauen.
Vllt. mal kurz so als grobinfo was ich bisher gemacht hab damit man besser einschätzen kann was für Möglichkeiten ich hab.
- Mittlere Reife mit 2,1
- Danach direkt Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung mit 2,0
- Bin jetzt schon seit etwas über 1 Jahr in Dubai als Programmierer, nebenher beschäftige ich mich halt privat mit 3D Animation, seit vllt. 1-2 Monaten jetzt mit Maya, was mir echt viel Spaß macht. Hab etliche Videos dazu die ich jetzt langsam abarbeite, dazu werden noch zwei USA importe (Bücher) kommen über Maya, direkt von Autodesk. Wenn meine erste (ich betone erste) Animation fertig ist kann ich sie ja mal hier rein stellen. Habe zugegebener maßen direkt mit nem Videoworkshop für Fortgeschrittene und nicht für Anfänger angefangen , finde es aber trotzdem an sich gar nicht mal so schwer, halt insbesondere für die Charanimation muss man sich Zeit nehmen. Die ersten vier bis fünf Sekunden der Animation werden noch mit dem Workshop gemacht sein (allerdings mit einer guten Portion eigenen Anpassungen), alles was danach kommt wird dann komplett von mir sein.
- Habe einen SAE Open Day mitgemacht und die Begeisterung für die 3D Animation hat angehalten bzw. ist noch weiter hoch gegangen
- Für die nahe Zukunft habe ich einen 3D Animation Shourtcourse an der SAE geplant, da warte ich jetzt nur noch darauf das der nächste Kurs los geht, endet dann mit einem 3D animation certificate. Ist wirklich nur ein shourcourse, 8 wochen, 2x die Woche je drei Stunden, halt einfach um mal einen Einstieg zu bekommen, der wird sich auch einen großen Teil um Maya drehen.

Nur mal so als Anmerkung nebenher (ist mir auch zuletzt erst aufgefallen), irgendwie sagen alle mit denen ich zu tun hab und bei denen ich irgendwie auf das Thema 3D Animationen komme, dass ich so begeistert bei der Sache wäre, dass ich es wirklich fast schon allein deswegen machen muss ^^
Geht da jetzt um Leute die ich persönlich kenne, heißt vor allen Dingen Arbeitskollegen, keine aus dem Internet.
Aber stimmt schon, gerade jetzt wo ich an die Animation gekommen bin ist alles was mit spielen zu tun hat total in den Schatten gerückt und kommt in Sachen Spaß nicht einmal annähernd an die 3D Animation ran. Es ist einfach gigantisch sich da hin zu setzen, den Charakter aufwendig und mit viel Leidenschaft Stück für Stück zu animieren und ihn nachher über den Bildschirm spazieren zu sehen 

// Edit: Ich versuch ja wie gesagt auch schon die ganze Zeit irgendeine Stelle zu finden, an der ich eine richtig schöne Beratung bekommen könnte, halt welche Möglichkeiten ich hab und wie ich mein Ziel am Besten erreiche. Gut wie ich das Ziel erreiche zu so ner Firma zu kommen ist mir klar, ich muss einer der bessten sein ^^ Aber halt der Weg dahin wäre noch interessant, wo sind erschwingliche, gute Schulen, welche Abschlüsse, nach was für Jobs sollte man Ausschau halten usw.
Allein wenn mir jemand mit Sicherheit sagen könnte, SAE ist mist ich solle mir das Geld sparen oder SAE gibt eine solide Grundlage bei der man aber auch noch viel an Eigeninitiative rein stecken muss um das Ziel zu erreichen würde mir ja schon viel helfen. Wie gesagt auf den ersten Blick scheint es ja der "ideale Start" zu sein von den Möglichkeiten die man sich noch leisten kann, aber Papier ist geduldig...


// Edit2: Vielleicht sollte ich auch zusehen das ich die Voraussetzungen für die Filmakademie in Baden-Wüttemberg erfülle und da das Studium machen kann, von denen weiß ich das die recht gut sind, haben auch schon Studenten gehabt die doch recht bedeutsame Kurzfilme / Animationen erstellt haben.


----------



## lay-z-cow (27. November 2007)

*lol*

Ja, Begeisterung kann man das schon nennen... 

Ich bin allerdings auch nicht begeistert  von der SAE und ich bin kein Österreicher.. 

Also wenn ich dir einen gutgemeinten Rat geben kann (obwohl ich kein Profi bin):
Spezialisiere dich nicht so konkret auf 3D-Animation. Gerade wenn du soviel Wert auf Demos legst darfst du nicht vergessen, dass zu einem Kurzfilm mehr gehört als nur die coole technische Umsetzung.
Ich denke am besten sind in diesem Falle Hochschulen, bei denen man auch lernt, wie man "normale" Filme richtig gut macht und sich dann spezialisieren kann, z.B. auf Animation. Wenn du selbst schon mal ein Lichtset aufgebaut hast (ist echt knifflig) oder eine Kameraführung planen musstest, dann wird dir das später bei deiner digitalen Arbeit sicherlich viel mehr Authentizität verleihen.
Deswegen finde ich den Vorschlag Filmakademie nicht schlecht...

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow..


----------



## Senshi86 (27. November 2007)

Welche Erfahrungen du auch immer mit der SAE gemacht hast, ich weiß ja das die Meinungen da etwas auseinander gehen und auch viele von denen die sagen, die SAE war nicht schlecht, das meist auf war in Ordnung aber was anderes hätte es genauso gut bis besser getan beschränken. Ich glaub rein 3D Animation gibts auch nicht, weder bei der SAE, noch bei den Filmakademien wo ich geschaut hab, da geb ich dir auch recht nur allein 3D animation ist etwas schwach, je umfangreicher das allgemeine Wissen desto besser kann man wo auch seine spezialisierung umsetzen 
Und ich finds auch interessant in die anderen Bereiche Einblicke zu bekommen.

Okay noch mal ganz kurz alles zusammen gefasst.

Ziel: 
Traum wär Animator bei irgendnem großen 3D Studio

Ausgangssituation: 
- Mittlere Reife (wenns unbedingt sein muss kann ich Abi auch noch nach machen)
- Abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Anwendungsentwickler (ok wird für Film weniger wichtig sein ^^)
- Nächstes Jahr vllt. einen 8 Wochen 3D Grundkurs nachzuweisen
- bereits in den Anfängen von 3D Animation drin, bin also nicht mehr komplett unwissend
- Und nicht zu vergessen eine riesen Portion Lust und Willen sich dahinter zu klemmen und was für zu tun

Die Frage:
Was für Empfehlungen könnt ihr mir geben wie ich jetzt am Besten vorgehe um das Ziel zu erreichen? 
Was ich weiß was mir noch fehlt und was ich auf jeden Fall noch machen muss, zeichnen lernen. Ich habs vor Jahren mal gemacht, hab es zwischendurch noch mal probiert aber habe insbesondere mit den proportionen so meine Probleme. Was kann man da empfehlen um so Sachen zu trainieren?
Dazu kommt dann halt Charakterdesign und Storyboarding, ich denk aber wenn sich das mit dem Zeichnen erledigt hat sollte das kein Problem mehr sein, zum Charakterdesign hab ich auch noch nen Tutorial in dem Ansätze zu erklärt werden.
Dann halt insgesamt noch, gibt es gute Bücher / Tutorialseiten und wie sollte ich insgesamt am Besten vor gehen?

Danke an alle für ihre Tipps


----------



## lay-z-cow (27. November 2007)

Hi,

ich wills dir ja auch nicht madig machen und behaupte nicht, dass meine Meinung die Realität wiederspiegelt.

Zu Charakterdesign und Storyboarding gehört aber mehr wir zeichnen können... 
Zeichnen lernt man am besten mit Bleistift, viieelen Zetteln und viel Zeit, Bücher mit einigen Grundregeln, z.B. für Poträits gibt es in jeder größeren Buchhandlung, bisher konnte ich da noch keine großen Qualitätsunterschiede feststellen. Ob es am Ende richtig gut aussieht oder nicht liegt ja im Endeffekt auch an deinen praktischen Fähigkeiten. Da muss man einfach üben.

Ansonsten: Hast du dich schonmal nach Praktika umgesehen? Melde dich doch einfach mal bei Firmen und sprich die direkt an, was sie sich so vorstellen.

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Senshi86 (27. November 2007)

Nee liegt nicht nur daran das du nichts von diesen Schulen hältst, wie gesagt auch die Erfahrungsberichte die ich bekommen hab gingen auf eher durchschnittlich hinaus, keiner war so wirklich komplett begeistert gewesen. Aber da fällt mir ein, ich hatte zuletzt bei denen auf der Seite von jemandem gelesen, der jetzt in Sidney als 3D Artist arbeitet, sollte den vielleicht mal nach seiner Meinung fragen wenn ich den irgendwie erreiche ...

Ansonsten schau ich mal wo ich so Bücher her bekomme, geht ja nicht darum das die 1a realistisch aussehen sondern eher so Manga / Zeichentrickmäßig. Storyboard stell ich mir eigentlich gar net mal so schwer vor. Wenn man zeichnen und die Ideen zu Papier bringen kann müsste das doch eigentlich recht gut gehen, klar wirds da einige Sachen zu beachten geben in Sachen Ereignisdichte, Figurdarstellung etc., aber das dürfte ja zu lernen sein. Geht ja erst mal nur um grundlegenes, will ja jetzt nicht die nächsten Jahre damit verbringen versuchen das zu machen was mir so ne Akademie beibringen würde sondern durch die Aufnahmeprüfung durch zu kommen ^^
Von der Filmakademie Baden-Wüttemberg weiß ich halt, dass da auch schon Abschlussprojekte also Kurzfilme mit diversen (internationalen) Awards ausgezeichnet wurden, kann also nicht so schlecht sein. Von der SAE hab ich sowas halt bisher noch nicht gehört, das ist ja der Knackpunkt an dem ich die ganze Zeit schon hänge, ich hab nichts wo ich sagen kann, da hat es mal jemand an die Spitze geschafft. Ich hab halt erst nach was ausschau gehalten wo es wirklich von unten nach oben geht und nicht direkt in der Mitte anfängt und man vorher schon die Hälfte drauf haben muss.

Zur Firmensuche muss ich mal schauen, nur übers Internet und von Dubai aus dürfte das nicht so einfach werden, kennt jemand vielleicht ein paar Werbefirmen die so Werbeanimationen erstellen? Wär ja schon mal ein sehr guter Anfang bei einer solchen so ein Praktikum machen zu können.

Da fällt mir grad noch ein, Fachhochschulreife hat man doch auch nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung und zwei Jahren arbeiten in diesem Beruf oder? Man kann nur halt nicht auf Unis gehen aber darum gehts ja glücklicher Weise auch nicht.


----------



## lay-z-cow (27. November 2007)

Mit Firmen kann ich leider nicht dienen...

Wg. Zulassungsbedingungen solltest du dich bei den Hochschulen direkt informieren, jedes mal individuell. 
Das ist mittlerweile so unübersichtlich wer, wie und warum zugelassen wird, dass du möglicherweise mehr Chancen hast, als du glaubst.

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## paulex032 (27. November 2007)

Hallo Senshi86, was ich dich noch fragen wollte.
Wenn du die Anforderungen für die Filmakademie Baden-Württemberg erfüllst wieso willst du dann noch an die SAE?


----------



## Senshi86 (27. November 2007)

Tja wär es so würd ich nicht lang überlegen ^^
Dazu fehlt noch
a) Ne Animation / Demoreel / was auch immer, irgendwas in der Art halt
b) 12 Monate Praktikum in dem Bereich
c) müsste ich dann mal da nachfragen wie das mit dieser FH Voraussetzung aussieht.
d) müsste ich mich sicher genug fühlen diese Dreitagesprüfung ablegen zu können und das tue ich definitiv noch nicht 

Wie gesagt da werde ich noch ein wenig dran arbeiten müssen ...
Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.
Diesen SAE Absolventen den die da erwähnt hatten auf der Seite den kann man natürlich net erreichen weil nirgendwo Kontaktdaten sind ... -.-

Btw., die Vancouver Film School (glaub Kanada) scheint auch ne gute zu sein, hat auch schon Absolventen bei Pixar sitzen, ist aber auch wieder irre Voraussetzungen und für 1 Jahr über 30000$. Gut das Studium geht auch nur ein Jahr bei denen ...
Findet man bei youtube ganz viel von denen.


----------



## paulex032 (27. November 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Ich hatte mich verlesen. Ich dachte das du die Voraussetzungen schon erfüllst, steht aber da das du dran arbeiten willst. 
Naja sind aber auch alles lange Texte hier...das hält meine Konzentration nicht durch


----------



## Senshi86 (28. November 2007)

Ich weiß deshalb hatte ich meinen ganz langen danach etwas in Stichpunkten zusammen gefasst ^^
Ist mir auch bewusst geworden nachdem ich ihn abgeschickt hatte das er zu lang war. Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht mal schauen wer den noch komplett ließt ...

Hatte gestern mal im Internet nach so Agenturen gesucht die TV Werbung etc. machen ... irgendwie Fehlanzeige ... -.-
Der Markt ist total überschwemmt von so kleinen Agenturen für Printmedien und vor allen Dingen Webdesign, aber es muss doch auch jemanden hier in Deutschland geben der so TV Werbung macht ... kann von mir aus auch sonstwo sein muss nicht Deutschland sein, man muss sich nur über Wasser halten können ohne Hilfe von anderen.


----------



## Senshi86 (1. Dezember 2007)

@lay-z-cow: Eine sache ist mir gerade noch aufgefallen.

Was steht höher, das Diplom oder der Bachelor?
Beziehe mich gerade auf deinen zweiten Post wo du gemeint hast, zwei Jahre und nur einen halben Bachelor bei der SAE.
Wobei ich gerade nicht ganz durchblicke, nach den zwei Jahren hat man bei denen ein Diploma, der Abschluss von der Filmakademie in Baden-Württemberg ist aber auch ein Diplom und das nach vier Jahren. Oder gibt es da Unterschiede? Bei der SAE kommt das Diplom (oder ist Diploma != Diplom?) vor dem Bachelor und ganz zuletzt der Master.


----------



## lay-z-cow (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Diploma != Diplom, ebenso wie University != Universität

Bachelor ist der unterste akademische Rang, den es auf internationaler Ebene gibt.
Er ersetzt in den letzten Jahren immer mehr das Diplom als Abschluß in vielen Studiengängen.
Was besser ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
International versteht jeder was ein Bachelor ist, allerdings genießt auch das deutsche Diplom in vielen Bereichen ein hohes ansehen.
An dieser Frage scheiden sich die Geister.

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Senshi86 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ja ist gerade echt ne Zwickmühle -.-
Fakt ist im Endeffekt entscheidet eh nur das Demoreel und nichts anderes, wie du diese Fähigkeiten erlangt hast ist da ja erst mal irrelevant. Nur kann ein entsprechender Abschluss halt helfen durch so manche Vorselektion zu kommen je nachdem wie diese aussieht.
Was ich mittlerweile weiß, würde ich bis zum Master an der SAE machen hätte ich ungefähr das Gleiche vom Wert her wie bei dem Diplom, leider schreiben die in dem SAE Infomaterial was ich hab nicht so sonderlich viel darüber außer das sie es mal am Rande erwähnen das es möglich ist ...
Das Schlimme ist ja, wenn man es so ließt hört sich die SAE eigentlich ideal an, scheinbar sind auch schon Studenten von denen für Oscars nominiert worden und haben diverse Auszeichnungen und Awards gewonnen, nur ist Papier nun mal geduldig ... obwohl ich nicht glaube das die sowas schreiben würden wenn es nicht stimmt, haben ja doch einen Ruf zu verlieren.
Wie angesehen das Studium in der Industrie ist ... sie selbst sagen es ist international anerkannt, nur gilt hier das Gleiche wie oben, Papier ist geduldig und ich weiß nicht wo ich die Bestätigung her bekomme.
Nur weiß ich diesen Faktor bei der FA BW genauso wenig ...
Vllt. sollte ich es doch mit der SAE machen ... ist der schnellste Weg (muss kein langes Praktikum mehr davor rein schieben) und der sicherste (kann ja net passieren das ich durch eine Aufnahmeprüfung durchrassel und nachher da stehe und nicht weiß wie weiter) und ich denk wenn man sich auf den Hintern setzt und was macht klingt das eigentlich auch ganz vernünftig soweit.
Muss mir die ganzen Infoprospekte die ich von denen hab mal aufmerksam durchlesen, aber wahrscheinlich überzeugen die mich nur damit ^^

Btw., wo die die Kooperation mit dieser Middlesex University in England so hervor heben, weiß jemand wie angesehen die ist? Ich mein den Bachelor bekommt man ja nicht von der SAE sondern der Middlesex University verliehen wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


\\Edit: Das mit dem keine Mindestvoraussetzung stimmt nicht so ganz, sry, meine Fehlinformation. Das mit der Aufnahme ist nur etwas anders bei denen. Es gibt einen dreimonatigen Grundkurs der durch alle drei Ausbildungsgebiete, Audio, Film und Design führt, genannt Basic Media Certificate und endet mit einer Abschlussprüfung, der Kurs bringt dich auf das Diploma Level das du daran teilnehmen darfst. Allerdings musst du ihn mit mindestens 70% bestehen, ansonsten darfst du den Bachelor nicht machen. Wie das mit einer Mindesterfüllung für das Diploma aussieht steht da nichts, kann mir aber vorstellen das die ab einer bestimmten Grenze sagen, nein geht nicht weiter.


----------



## Arrakis70 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mir das Ganze hier jetzt mal überflogen und dachte mir, ich muß jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben ,-))

Zu meiner Person: Ich arbeite als Softwareentwickler in einer kleinen Unternehmensberatung, habe eine weiterführende Ausbildung als Wirtschaftsinformatiker und versuche gerade quasi nebenbei, den Kurs "Digital Film and Animation" bei der SAE Stuttgart zu bewältigen.

Zur SAE: Es gibt sehr starke Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Schulen. Hängt von den Dozenten ab. Die SAE zeigt dir nichts, was du nicht über Tutorials lernen kannst. 

Es werden nur Grundkenntnisse angerissen, der Rest ist über unwahrscheinlich viel Eigenleistung zu erbringen (6 Std. Unterricht in der Woche sind halt zu wenig), und in den Prüfungen wird der Stoff aus dem Unterricht + das erworbene Wissen aus der Eigenleistung verlangt. Also heftig schwierig. Die Leute, die das mit guten Leistungen schaffen, haben im Regelfall bereits einiges an Vorkenntnissen. Der Rest tut sich schwer.

Der Vorteil der SAE ist, das die das Equipment zur Verfügung stellen und ziemlich lange Öffnungszeiten haben, sprich Mo-Do 9 - 22 Uhr, Fr. 9-20 Uhr, Sa 10-16 Uhr. Theoretisch kann man also bei denen vor Ort immer üben. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, das sie einem das komplette Spektrum der Film- und Animationsbranche zeigen, wenn man aber mehr als nur einen Anriss will, muß man sich selbst darum kümmern.

Das SAE-Diploma entspricht nicht einem Uni-Diplom, sondern ist mehr als Ausbildung zu verstehen (engl. Diploma = Abschlußzeugnis ). Wer einen Studienabschluß möchte, hängt entweder den Bachelor an ( geht nur in München oder Berlin oder im Ausland ) oder geht danach an eine FH, Uni o.ä. Das mit dem Bachelor machen aber nur die wenigsten, weil die Zugangsvorraussetzungen hoch sind, mind. 80 % in den Abschlußprüfungen.

Bessere Alternativen sind:

Filmakademie Baden-Württemberg (ist aber sehr schwer, reinzukommen)
German Film School (ist was für Leute mit viel Geld)
Bayrische Akademie für 3D-Animation (oder so ähnlich)

So, mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein. Bei Fragen, fragen ;-))

Greetz


----------



## Senshi86 (4. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn du es nebenher versuchst kann ich mir vorstellen das es nahezu unmöglich ist, hab das schon von anderen Leuten gehort das die, die auch nur nen Nebenjob hatten, meist durchfallen. Von daher sind die 25 Stunden Aufwand pro Woche wohl wirklich knapp kalkuliert.

Das mit ihrem Ausbildungskonzept hab ich auch schon so verstanden, sie erwähnen es ja überall in den Broschüren dass es bei denen schwer auf Eigeninitiative ankommt. Der Vorteil gegenüber Tutorials ist halt, einmal hast du doch noch ein Mindestmaß an Theorie, dann kannst du so wie ich es verstehe so lang wie du willst (und sie halt auf haben) deine Praxiszeiten buchen die dann ja auch betreut sein sollen (weiterer Nachteil wenn du es nur nebenher machst) und zu guter letzt gibts noch nen Abschluss dafür. 
Ich denk mal solang man weiß was man sich alles erarbeiten muss (ich mein ich mach es ja gerade selbst schon), was da alles für das Diploma und später auch den Bachelor nötig ist (bei dem gibts ja glaub ich eine ganze Ecke mehr Theorie), dann müsste es eigentlich mMn hin zu bekommen sein.
Und wenn das nach aussen hin auch bekannt ist wie da das Studium ist, ist das natürlich ein weiterer Vorteil, die Leute wissen das du Einsatz zeigst 
Bis zum Bachelor wollte ich wie gesagt mindestens machen, Master weiß ich noch nicht wär aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlecht. Klar wird das ein Stück Arbeit werden aber es lohnt sich denke ich mal auch.
Achja und ganz ohne Vorkenntnisse will ich da auch nicht hin gehen, bin ja jetzt schon dran mir Wissen anzueignen (erst mal auf 3D Animation und Charakteranimation bezogen), wer Bücher kennt die interessant sein könnten, nur her damit 

Ansonsten, wenn die eine so teuer ist fällt sie wahrscheinlich weg, aber ich schau sie mir mal an die Webseite an sich sieht schon sehr interessant aus  
Der Part 2D und 3D Animation ist zwar genau das was ich eigentlich suche, aber ich weiß nicht ob es vielleicht nicht etwas eng gesäht ist sich so stark auf dieses Gebiet zu spezialisieren.

Die Filmakademie Baden-Württemberg hatte ich auch schon im Visier, ich denk die 12 Monate praktische Erfahrung würd ich auch noch hin bekommen (EA Phenomic recht nah ;-) ), die Hochschulreife muss ich wie gesagt noch erfragen und ansonsten macht mir nur noch die Aufnahmeprüfung Sorgen. Ich denke mal daher Vorkenntnisse wird man bei der genauso brauchen wie bei der SAE. Wie gesagt, entscheide ich mich für das eine, wird der Zug für das andere wohl abgefahren sein, evtl. funktioniert der Weg erst SAE und dann Filmakademie BW, aber umgekehrt definitiv nicht, einfach vom finanziellen her.

Ansonsten ist bei allen nach wie vor die Frage ... wie anerkannt sind die Abschlüsse? Insbesondere bei der Filmakademie BW und dieser German Film School weil ich von denen noch gar nichts weiß.

Ansonsten danke für deine Einschätzungen 


P.S.: Wenn dann würd ich wohl an die SAE in Berlin gehen, ist soweit ich weiß mit Abstand die modernste, auf jeden Fall in Deutschland und vllt. sogar Weltweit, genau weiß ich es jetzt nicht mehr. Ansonsten bleibt nur zu hoffen dass das Personal da gut ist.


----------



## Arrakis70 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja, du hast recht, das nebenher ist das grösste Problem bei der SAE. Da die unheimlich viele Pflichten für dich haben, die du erledigen musst, ist es fast nicht zu schaffen. Und ich bin der Meinung, wenn ich schon so viel Zeit und Aufwand für eine Ausbildung investieren muß, die ich auch noch selber bezahle, kann ich auch verlangen, das ich mir den größten Teil nicht selber beibringen muß. Darum ist eine Vollzeitschule bzw. Studium immer die bessere Entscheidung, ich konnte das leider nur nicht machen, da ich auf meinen Gehalt angewiesen bin ;-)) Außerdem war ich am Anfang nicht so schlau, ich hatte keinen, der mich aufklärt, wie das Ganze so abläuft.

Das mit der Betreuung ist so ne Sache, kommt darauf an, wer da als Supervisor eingeteilt ist. Wenn du Pech hast, ist einer von den Audios eingeteilt, der hat dann keinen Plan von Film und Animation und kann dir nicht weiterhelfen. Aber vielleicht ist das bei einer größeren SAE-Filiale anders.

Soweit ich weiß, sind die Abschlüsse der Filmaka und der German Film School staatlich anerkannt, aber das bringt einem nur hinsichtlich der Finanzierung was, sprich Bafög o. ä. Ansonsten interessiert das niemanden. Wenn du Glück hast, wird dein Einsatz irgendwo honoriert, im Regelfall wird aber der eingestellt, der die beste Arbeit hinlegt und dafür das niedrigste Gehalt verlangt. Das will zwar keiner hören, ist aber leider die Realität. Im Endeffekt kommt es in der Medienbranche immer noch stark darauf an, was du kannst, sprich wie dein Showreel aussieht. Vielleicht ändert sich das irgendwann auch mal wie in den anderen Branchen auch. Da kommt es nur noch darauf an, welchen Abschluß du hast.

Ich weiß, du willst zu Pixar, Dreamworks oder ein ähnlich großes Studio, aber das wollen ein paar Millionen andere auch. Ist unglaublich schwer, da reinzukommen, du kannst es auf jeden Fall probieren, aber verlass dich nicht darauf. Es gibt ein paar Branchen in Deutschland, die sind total überlaufen, weil jeder das machen will, dazu gehören Marketing und Medien. Hinzu kommt, das in Deutschland keine wirkliche Filmbranche existiert (Der Spruch ist nicht von mir, sondern von einem ehem. Dozenten), jedenfalls keine, die massenhaft Leute einstellt so wie in den USA. Und ich glaube nicht, das die Amis auf die Deutschen gewartet haben, die haben genug eigene Leute und entsprechend gute Schulen. Es gibt übrigens in Deutschland auch ein paar große Studios, Pixomondo, Scanline etc.

Die Reihenfolge SAE und danach Filmaka ist nicht schlecht, da die Aka der höherwertigere Abschluß ist. Aber da kannst du gleich auf die Filmaka gehen, wenn du reinkommst, sparst einen Haufen Geld und kriegst die viel bessere Ausbildung.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die SAE Berlin die modernste ist, aber zumindest ist sie eine der größten in Deutschland. Nettes Gebäude, ich war da einmal. Das mit dem Personal kann ich nicht beurteilen, das sind bei jeder Schule andere Leute, wir hatten aber auch schon Unterricht bei Dozenten von Köln und Frankfurt.

Natürlich ist es immer mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden, sich in irgendwelche Richtungen zu spezialisieren, aber momentan kriegst du in Richtung 3D Animation leichter einen Job als im Filmbereich, sprich Dreh und Schnitt. Ist gerade richtig in, und die Agenturen suchen Leute. Man darf sich das aber nicht so vorstellen, das man jetzt nur modelt, rendert, texturiert usw. In der USA werden Spezialisten gesucht, die nur einen gewissen Teilbereich erledigen, in Deutschland werden oft Generalisten gebraucht, die im Prinzip alles machen. Liegt auch an der Firmengröße, die meisten Agenturen und Studios in D sind ziemlich klein, und deswegen macht man da alles.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du dir alles in Maya bis jetzt reingezogen hast, aber ich würde dir empfehlen, nicht nur Modelling und Texturierung, sondern auch die Spezialgeschichten wie Partikelsysteme, 3D SFX etc. anzuschauen. Da geht es mehr um Simulation von Feuer, Rauch, Wasser, Staub etc. Dann schau dir irgendwann noch dazu das 3D Studio Max an, das ist in Deutschland viel weiter verbreitet als Maya. Bis jetzt arbeiten nur die Großen mit Maya, obwohl es sich immer weiter verbreitet. Der große Vorteil von Maya ist halt, das es viel mehr Möglichkeiten für eine realistische Darstellung bietet, dafür ist es auch teurer.

Außerdem ist 3DS Max leichter als Maya zu bedienen, und das Partikelsystem ist besser. Dazu gibt es noch Softimage XSI, aber das nicht so wichtig, noch viel weniger wichtig ist Lightwave 3D. Mit Maya und 3DS Max ist man schon ganz gut bedient. Und Photoshop gehört sowieso immer dazu.

Sehr gute Video-Tutorials (englisch) sind die von Digital Tutors, Gnomon, Lynda und Total Training. Dann gibt es noch ein paar gute von Video2Brain (deutsch). Als Buch fällt mir momentan nur  "Classroom in a book" und "Deconstructing the elements" für das 3D Studio Max ein.

Dann hoffe ich mal, das ich dir soweit ein klein wenig weitergeholfen habe. Sorry, wenn sich das Ganze etwas negativ anhört, aber das ist meine Erfahrung und alles die Wahrheit.

Ich wünsch dir alles Gute für deinen weiteren Weg und mach dein Ding.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Senshi86 (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Ausführliche Antwort 

Das mit der Spezialisierung ist mir klar, deswegen zieht mich auch die German Film School nicht sooo sehr an, ist zwar genau der Bereich in den ich eigentlich hin will aber universal ist nun mal besser, abgesehen davon ist sie zu teuer. Und ja ich mach eigentlich auch komplett Tutorials, von Modelling über Texturing zur Animation, Specials wie Hair, Partikel etc. werden noch kommen. Das letzte Tutorial war von simplymaya.com und hat mir wirklich gut gefallen, weiß aber auch von digital Tutors, ob englisch oder deutsch ist unwichtig ich versteh beides problemlos  Zumindest hatte ich bisher bei noch keinem englischen Trainingsvideo Probleme gehabt.

Dann sollte ich also wirklich zusehen das Praktikum hin zu bekommen und auf die Filmakademie BW zu kommen. Das es in Deutschland leider eigentlich keine nennenswerte Filmindustrie gibt ist mir bewusst, man hört nicht wirklich oft von deutschen Filmen die es ins Kino geschafft haben, bisher kenn ich eigentlich fast nur  Filme und Serien die dann großteils in ARD und ZDF laufen und in der Regel auf 3D mehr als gut verzichten können ...

Und ganz ehrlich, ich finds gut das so viel Wert aufs Showreel gelegt wird, dann kann man sich nämlich sicher sein das man immer nen Job bekommt wenn man wirklich gut ist. Und das will ich werden, hab ich mir fest vorgenommen 
Gerade deswegen ist Pixar & Co auch ein langfristiges Ziel, wer weiß was sich noch alles für Möglichkeiten ergeben, welche Studios eröffnen werden, wie weit sich Dreamworks (ok die vielleicht weniger), Pixar, Sony Imageworks noch ausbauen werden. Gerade die letzten beiden haben ja noch einiges an Potential wenn man es mit Dreamworks vergleicht.

Werd mich dann mal weiter umhören, wär schön wenn ich irgendwie jemanden von der Filmakademie BW bekommen könnte, mich interessiert nämlich wahnsinnig was diese Dreitagesaufgabe sein könnte, also vom Umfang und der Schwierigkeit her.


----------



## Chris Edison (7. Dezember 2007)

@ senshi86,

Hallo...ich habe gerade durch Zufall dein Thema gefunden. Spannend. Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie du. Nur der Bereich ist anders. Ich mache Musik. D.H. ich komponiere, arrangiere, Sounddesign und alles was sonst noch so dazu gehört. Mein Schwerpunkt liegt auf Vertonung von bewegten Bildern. Ein besondere Faszination habe ich dabei für 3D-Animationen. 
Ich habe vor dem gleichen Problem gestanden wie du...Studium, Arbeitgeber, Praktikum usw. Seit 30 Jahren mache ich als Autodidakt Musik. Ausser einer klassischen Gesangsausbildung gibt es nichts an musikalischer Ausbildung. Wer nimmt einen in so einem Fall Genau...vergiss es. Mir ist in der letzten Zeit immer wieder Hans Zimmer "über den Weg gelaufen". Dabei wurde mir eins klar. Er war genauso Autodidakt. 
In erster Linie kommt es darauf an gut sein zu wollen und dafür etwas zu tun. Woher das Wissen kommt spielt keine Rolle. Fakt ist Gefühl und Leidenschaft für das Thema ist wichtiger als der Nachweis auf Papier.
Ich habe mich entschieden das Studium zu vergessen um mich auf die Praxis zu konzentrieren und eigene Wege zu gehen. Vieleicht kann ich dich dafür begeistern. 
Ich denke man kann sich auch mit eigenen Projekten interessant machen. Hierfür bin ich auf der Suche nach jemanden, der in dem Thema 3D-Animationen zu Hause ist. Ideen und Ansätze gibt es genug. Es fehlt nur an der Umsetzung. 
Wenn dieser Weg für diich eine Möglichkeit oder Herrausforderung darstellt, dann lass es mich wissen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## lay-z-cow (7. Dezember 2007)

@Chris Edison:
Auch auf deinem Gebiet ist bei einigen hier bereits genannten Studiengängen eine solche Orientierung durchaus möglich. Oder z.B. http://www.popakademie.de 

Selbst etwas auf die Beine stellen zu wollen ist immer toll. Aber als Autodidakt hat man meistens nur in sehr jungen Industriezweigen gleiche Chancen wie ausgebildete Fachkräfte (so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung). 3D und Sounddesign gehören da aber leider schon seit langem nicht mehr dazu.

Durch eigene Projekte mögliche Arbeitgeber zu beeindrucken ist schwer, denn genau das selbe machen Studenten im Endeffekt mit ihren Abschlussarbeiten. Nur haben die dann auch noch gleich einen akademischen Titel in der Tasche...

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Senshi86 (7. Dezember 2007)

@Chris Edison:
Im Prinzip hast du recht, wie ich glaub auch hier im Thead schon zumindest einmal erwähnt worden sein müsste kommt es im Endeffekt auf deine Leistungen und nicht auf deinen Abschluss drauf an was dich dann für den Job qualifiziert und da bringt dir natürlich auch der höchste Abschluss nichts wenn du nichts drauf hast oder vorzuzeigen hast.
Wie aber ebenfalls schon gefallen sein müsste, je nachdem wie groß die Firma ist zu der du willst und wie groß der Ansturm an Bewerbern dadurch ist, kann es durchaus sein das erst eine Vorselektion getroffen wird und was bietet sich da besser an als der Abschluss und die Noten des Abschlusses? Irgendwo hab ich mal das Beispiel Pixar und wenn bei denen 500 Bewerbungen pro Tag landen schauen die sich bestimmt nicht jedes Demoreel an, kann sein das 500 übertrieben ist, kann sein das sie sich doch alles anschauen damit ihnen nicht zufällig irgendwer entgeht der was drauf hat, who knows, aber genauso gut kann ich mir halt vorstellen das die doch dann auch an Hand der Abschlüsse schon eine Vorselektion treffen.

Aber in einigen Punkten hast du definitiv recht, es kommt drauf an wie sehr du dich rein hängst, mit wie viel Leidenschaft du dabei bist usw., halt alles was dich später im Job auch wirklich gut macht. Ich denk mal es mangelt mir weder an Leidenschaft noch an Willen was daraus zu machen (von wegen zu Hause fühlen, ich weiß nicht ob ich zu Hause schon sagen kann aber ich steh zu mindest vor der Tür und würd sie momentan am liebsten gleich eintreten xD), von daher, vielleicht ist die SAE doch nicht so verkehrt. Da brauch ich im Grunde genommen genau diese Sachen und habe darüber hinaus noch eine Grundausbildung sowie einen Abschluss den ich zusätzlich vorzeigen könnte und wenn die SAE auch allgemeinhin für ein solches anspruchsvolles (halt mit viel Eigenverantwortung und -einsatz) bekannt ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass das Studium bei denen auch wie die sagen in der Industrie anerkannt ist so dass die Chancen auf einen Arbeitsplatz gut stehen. Ich stimme mit lay-z-cows Meinung daher wohl so ziemlich überein 

Ansonsten kannst du mich gerne mal wissen lassen was du genau mit deinen letzten zwei Sätzen meinst, ich denke die Andeutung hab ich verstanden und das klingt schon mal nicht schlecht ^^
Dazu die Anmerkungen ich sitze momentan in Dubai, bin nach wie vor angestellt und arbeite mind. meine 40 Stunden in der Woche, mache 3D nebenher in meiner Freizeit und stehe in der Beziehung auch noch noch ziemlich am Anfang, sprich arbeite mich gerade durch diverse Tutorials durch.
Aber man kann sich ja mal über PN etwas genauer unterhalten


----------



## lexz (13. Dezember 2007)

Hey,
du könntest dich natürlich auch mal hier -> Digital Production erkundigen.. Die werden dir sicherlich professionelle Hilfe anbieten können.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## thelui (16. März 2008)

Ja also ich hab gelesen dass du dich u. a. auch für die Vancouver Film School in Kanada interessierst... und vor allem weil du wahrscheinlich die Videos auf YouTube gesehen hast und weil auf ihrer Homepage steht, dass einige es tatsächlich zu EA oder Pixar geschafft haben... ich kann dir davon nur abraten, denn

1. kommst du auch mit einem vernünftigen Studium, das viel viel billiger ist, an diesen Job ran, wenn du wirklich willst.

2. ist die Vancouver Film School, so toll sie sich auch anhört, mehr was für Leute die viel Kohle haben und - wenns um selbst beibringen geht - gar nix auf die Reihe kriegen.. 

also ich will ja echt nicht rumlästern hier, aber die Preise (ca. 40000 kanadische Dollar für 1 Jahr) sind einfach total unverschämt für Studenten... wer zur Hölle kann sich denn das leisten! Und da studieren sowieso ne Menge Leute jedes Jahr, vor allem in Animation. 
Und eben nicht jeder wird da irgendwo bei irgend ner tollen großen Firma genommen, sondern die meisten sitzen erst mal da ohne anerkannten Studienabschluss und müssen in der Branche ums überleben kämpfen. Das musst du nach ner richtigen Uni zwar auch, aber wenigstens hast du dann einen anerkannten Abschluss in der Hand.

Und was die Videos auf YouTube angeht: Die meisten sind wirklich gut, repräsentieren aber nur einen minimalen Teil der Studenten, die bei der Vancouver Film School wirklich Erfolg haben... und wie gesagt, den kannst du sonst wo auch günstiger kriegen.
Zwar wird dir immer gesagt, dass sich so eine Privatschule lohnt, weil du zwar viel zahlen musst, aber dafür das beste Equipment kriegst... aber hey, für 30000 Euro kannst du dir schon mal ziemlich viele Profi-Tools und Kram kaufen, der zum Industriestandart gehört... so viel Geld musst du erst mal ausgeben ;-) 
natürlich sind auch Dozenten aus der Branche eine tolle Sache, wenn sie dir sagen können, wie's läuft... aber wozu gibt's denn Praktika? Und wenn du Glück hast, wirst du bei diesen Praktika auch noch bezahlt, damit du was lernst und nicht andersrum... gerade im Filmbusiness ist es ein wahnsinnig langer Weg nach oben, vom Kaffe-Deppen bis zum was-weiß-ich executive animator... und praktika sind da das a und o 
und wenn du mit diesen praktika Erfahrungen gesammelt hast und mit der Software umgehen kannst, wenn du großes Talent und ein sehr gutes Demo-Reel hast, das dich und deine eigene individuelle Art repräsentiert, dann stehen die Chancen doch schon mal gut gegen die Überzahl von relativ unbeholfenen Vancouver Film School & Co - Studenten mit wenig Business-Erfahrung und einem mittelmäßigem Demo-Reel, bei dem das Logo der Schule ständig unten links im Bildschirm steht... und mal ehrlich, ist es für einen Arbeitgeber nicht umso beeindruckender, wenn es jemand schafft, ohne dieses Studium ein wahnsinns Demo-Reel zu machen? Ganz alleine?

Die meisten Leute im Filmbusiness sind Quereinsteiger... und es hat laaaang gedauert, bis sie zu Stars wurden, nicht ein Jahr nach der Uni. Klar sind das harte Worte, aber es ist nunmal das härteste Business der Welt =( aber wenn's dir Spaß macht, dann hau dich rein und hab Geduld 

vg
lui


----------



## Senshi86 (19. März 2008)

Huh gräbt da jemand nen alten Thread aus ^^
Jau meine Pläne haben sich eh gut geändert 
Das Ziel ist zwar das Gleiche geblieben, aber der Ansatz doch etwas anders mittlerweile.
Am 3D basteln bin ich eh schon die ganze Zeit dran, egal ob es Modelling, Texturing, Rigging oder Animation ist, einfach alles was dazu gehört. Gerade mache ich noch einen Short Course für 3D und schau jetzt insgesamt mal zu, dass ich ein Demo Reel zusammen gestellt bekomme was anständig genug ist, um sich einen Praktikumsplatz zu sichern (leider ist da die Auswahl nicht so irrsinnig groß für mich, ich hatte jetzt mal EA Phenomic ins Auge gefasst, die wollen halt auch schon was sehen). Danach wollte ich weiter auf die Filmakademie Baden-Württemberg, welche auch sehr gut international abgeschnitten hat und auch ein Studium mit Schwerpunkt auf Animation (traditionell zeichnen wie 3D) anbietet.
Jau und danach ... gibts noch animationmentor.com welches sehr gut sein soll, da dort nicht nur alle Lehrer beruflich als animatioren arbeiten sondern sogar von Pixar, Dreamworks & Co kommen. 
Aber um es mal so zu sagen, nothing is certain stoned, da kann sich noch einiges ändern 
Auf jeden Fall Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## johannes1923 (27. August 2010)

Falls du auch in Österreich studieren würdest könntest du auch  hier nachsehen
http://www.easydegree.at/studycheck/search/branch?q=medien&=Los!


----------



## Farisafari (24. September 2010)

Versuchs mal hier bei der Fachhochschule Mainz:
http://www.fh-mainz.de/gestaltung/mediendesign/index.html

FH Mainz--->Fachbereich Gestaltung---->zeitbasierte Medien

Wir haben sehr gute kompetente und kooperative 3D Profs. 
Einer kommt direkt aus der German Film School in Berlin.
Übrigens haben wir brandneue Rechner sowie die modernste Bluebox 
in Mainz. Später kommt noch für den Fachbereich Gestaltung noch ein neues Gebäude dazu. 
Es ist noch im Aufbau  direkt daneben die Studentenwohnheime. 
Die neue Webseite von der FH ist bereits seit kurzem on.

Die German Film School in Berlin soll so die Allerbeste Adresse für 3D und Film sein:
http://81.169.138.57/site/de/startseite.php


----------

